# I'm Back!!



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Hello all!

Sorry I have been MIA for awhile. Had my district manager get fired and a couple of my employees go also. So I have been working ALOT..But all is good now as they have finally hired new people.

Max got placed in a new home last week!!

I got a new foster on Saturday. He's a BIG boy compared to what I am use to. His name is Frankie and a pure sweety pie. I think he has a crush on Zoe..lol.

I will post pics soon....


----------



## Daynes (Feb 18, 2009)

Wow WB it has been awhile. You let Max go huh? I figured you wouldn't be able to  I am so happy you found him a home. 

Sooooo lets see the new guy!!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

I was wondering why you haven't been on!! Welcome Back!!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

welcome back we missed ya


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

welcome back girl! long time no see! LOL! what happen with max? and you got a new one!!! we wanna see pics!!!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Welcome back! I had noticed you were MIA, and I thought maybe it was college finals time or something, and ppl would be out for a bit. That sux about work, are they gonna promote you for all your hard work?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Hey lady! Good to see you around!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

The other mods and I thought you caught that darn swine flu or some crap! I tried calling ya a couple of weeks ago and i didn't get through.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Awwwwwwww...

Thank you everyone!

No promotion. lol. Looking to leave that job soon.

Yes Max found a great home and now we have a new foster. He is a lover...Here are some pics.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

good to see you back surfin'!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

cute pupp!!!!!!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

wowee he sure is a big boy! I was also gonna try calling you about one of the pups, because something kinda rubbed me wrong about my buddy who was supposed to take one... I now have her reserved again darn it.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I never got a call. Sure you don't have me confused with some other hot red head you know....HAHAHAHA..

I would love to have one...


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

awwww i love your new foster sooo soooo cute


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

My gawd Whitney I thought you had fell off the earth or something. You could have checked in once or twice.......don't do that again. 

I'm glad Max found a home and your new boy is a handsome devil.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Well, long time, huh?

Welcome back.


----------



## s.mariegreene (Oct 24, 2008)

glad to have you back with us.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

I was wondering what happened to you. Welcome back!!!


----------

